# Exorcists Colours



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Considering a particular scheme for my Primaris Marines but before I can, I need some advice. What colours does everyone think are used in the Exorcists Power Armour scheme?? Obviously it's red and black for the Imperial Marines with gold added for the Primaris, but what sort of red produces that look??


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The top one reminds of the HH TS scheme, for which there's a tute online. Otherwise I'd go with the Flesh Tearers one. It's the scheme closest to what I always imagined them being, a deeper, darker red. And damn you for getting to them first. I've been toying with which chapter to paint my own when I get to them. My short list is Exorcists, Scythes of the Emperor, and a Dusk Raiders type scheme, which appeals to me because I'm currently painting Death Guard.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

For the darker red it looks to me it looks almost like a light red with some heavy shading. Like my red but maybe lighter base.










When i painted this its mainly "mephiston red" then some black washes for the shading? 

Does that kinda answer your question?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The top one reminds of the HH TS scheme, for which there's a tute online. Otherwise I'd go with the Flesh Tearers one. It's the scheme closest to what I always imagined them being, a deeper, darker red. And damn you for getting to them first. I've been toying with which chapter to paint my own when I get to them. My short list is Exorcists, Scythes of the Emperor, and a Dusk Raiders type scheme, which appeals to me because I'm currently painting Death Guard.
> 
> https://youtu.be/dttCzGy4sQw


Thanks KF!

And in honesty i'm torn myself. My current options are Soul Drinkers, Exorcists, Lamenters and Carcharodons, or the Knights of Blood. I need to decide soon and live with the choice.


LotN


----------

